# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Taha suresi 9-10-11-12-13.ayetler. Allah, hz. Musa ya hemen ayakkabını çıkar sözüyle,

## halukgta

Bu makalemde sizlerin düşünmenize vesile olmak istediğim, Taha suresinde geçen bazı ayetler olacaktır. Allah Kuran da bizlerin özellikle düşünmemizi, aklımızı kullanmamızı ister ve bu konuda çokça uyarır. Çünkü geçmiş toplumlardan öyle kıssalar verilir ki Kuran da, bu ayetler üzerinde dikkatle düşünmediğimiz takdirde, asla HİSSEMİZİ alamayız bu kıssalardan. Bir başka deyişle, herkes düşünebildiği, araştırdığı ölçüde hissesini alır diyebiliriz. Yazımızın asıl konusu olan ayetleri, önce yazmak istiyorum. Daha sonra birlikte düşünelim.

Taha 910111213: Musanın haberi sana ulaştı mı? Hani bir ateş görmüştü de ailesine, Siz burada kalın, ben bir ateş gördüm (oraya gidiyorum). Umarım ondan size bir kor ateş getiririm yahut ateşin başında, yol gösterecek birini bulurum demişti. Ateşin yanına varınca, ona şöyle seslenildi: EY MUSA! ŞÜPHE YOK Kİ, BEN SENİN RABBİNİM. HEMEN AYAKKABILARINI ÇIKAR. ÇÜNKÜ SEN MUKADDES VADİ TUVADASIN. BEN SENİ (RESUL OLARAK) SEÇTİM. Şimdi vahyolunacak şeyleri dinle. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayette, Musa nın haberi sana geldi mi, yada sana mutlaka gelmiştir şeklinde Allah peygamberimize, Hz. Musa dan bir kıssa aktarıyor. Eğer bu kıssa üzerinde, Kuran bütünlüğünde dikkatle düşünmezsek, hissemizi de almamız pek mümkün olmayacaktır. Hz. Musa bu ana kadar, daha Allah dan Elçilik görevi almamış olduğunu anlıyoruz. Ailesi ile yolculuğu esnasında, karşıdan bir ışık görüyor ve gördüğü ışığa ya da ateşe doğru, yardım almak umuduyla gidiyor. Dikkat etmemiz gereken konu ise ailesine siz burada kalın demesidir. Çünkü Allah kuluna burada, çok özel bir şekilde seslenerek, Elçilik görevini tebliğ ediyor, kuluyla yalnız baş başa.

Hz. Musa ateşin yanına gittiğinde, Allah ona seslenerek, EY MUSA! ŞÜPHE YOK Kİ, BEN SENİN RABBİNİM diyor. İlk tanışma gerçekleşiyor. Allah ın bu sözünden sonra söyledikleri çok önemli ve diyor ki Musa peygamberimize Allah; HEMEN AYAKKABILARINI ÇIKAR. ÇÜNKÜ SEN MUKADDES VADİ TUVADASIN Önce Allah, hemen ayakkabılarını çıkar demekle ne demek istiyor onu anlamalıyız. Bunu doğru anlayabilmek için, ayetin devamında bahsedilen konuyu doğru anlamalıyız. Allah çünkü sen mukaddes vadi, Tuva dasın diyor. Tuva nın neresi olduğunun bir önemi yok. Demek ki Hz. Musa nın yaşadığı yada geçtiği o bölge olduğu anlaşılıyor. Peki, Allah mukaddes demekle neyi kast ediyor olabilir? Mukaddes kelimesine bazı kişiler, kutsal anlamını veriyor. Kuran taşa, toprağa ya da Kâbe ye bile kutsallık yüklememiştir. Kutsal, tapılacak Allah katından olan, anlamlarına gelir ki, bizler ancak Allah ve Kuran için bunu kullanabiliriz. Eğer yeryüzündeki bazı yerlere de kutsallık payesi verirsek, cahiliye toplumunun durumuna düşeriz. Onlar kutsallaştırdıkları şeyleri, ya da kişilerin heykellerini yaparak, bu hataya düşmüşlerdir. Kâbe de sergilenen Hacerül Esvet taşı, bu yanlış inanca günümüzde güzel bir örnektir.

AYETTE GEÇEN MUKADDES KELİMESİ, MÜBAREK YANİ BOLLUK GETİREN, BOZULMAMIŞ, VERİMLİ, BEREKETLİ, MUTLU, HAYIRLI, ANLAMLARINDADIR. Allah Hz. Musa ya bulunduğun yerin geçmişte çok güzel şeylerin yaşandığı, Allah ı bilen ve hakkıyla ona saygısını gösteren mübarek topraklardasın hatırlatmasını yapıyor. Mukaddes kelimesi Kuran da yine Hz. Musa kıssasını bir başka ayetinde, Firavun ile ilgili konuları anlatırken, NAZİAT 16. ayetinde de, HANİ, RABBİ ONA MUKADDES TUVA VADİSİNDE ŞÖYLE SESLENMİŞTİ diye geçer. 

Buraya kadar anladık, peki Allah Hz. Musa ya neden ayakkabılarını çıkar diyor? Bu konuyu doğru anlayabilmemiz içinde biz insanların ayakları örnek verilip, nasıl benzetmeler yapıldığını Kuran dan hatırlamalıyız. Şeytanın insanları yanlışa yönelterek, AYAKLARIMIZI KAYDIRDIĞI ÖRNEĞİ VERİLİR. Yine ayetinde senin doğru yolunda AYAKLARIMIZI SABİT TUT, şeklinde geçer. Yine Allah ve Resulüne savaş açanların cezalandırılması örneğini verirken, el ve ayakların çaprazlama kesileceği örneğini verir. Nur 24. ve Yasin 65, ayetlerde ise ellerin ve ayakların aslında önemine Allah, bakın nasıl işaret ediyor ve ne diyor hatırlayalım.

O GÜN DİLLERİ, ELLERİ VE AYAKLARI, YAPMIŞ OLDUKLARINDAN DOLAYI ALEYHLERİNDE ŞAHİTLİK EDECEKTİR. (Nur 24)

O GÜN BİZ ONLARIN AĞIZLARINI MÜHÜRLERİZ. ELLERİ BİZE KONUŞUR, AYAKLARI DA KAZANDIKLARINA ŞAHİTLİK EDER. (YASİN 65)

Tüm bu bilgilerden sonra Allah, Taha suresinde Hz. Musa ya, Mukaddes yani hayırlı, bozulmamış, doğru insanların yaşadığı topraklardasın, onun için ayakkabılarını çıkar demesinden kast edilen, tüm yalan ve yanlışlardan, batıl ve hurafeden kendini temizle sıyrıl, ayaklarını yere sağlam basarak, Allah ın huzurunda olduğunun bilinciyle, YALNIZ ALLAH A SIĞIN EMRİNİ VERMİŞ OLUYOR. Yoksa bazı kişilerin söylediği gibi, burası kutsal bir yerdir, ayakkabılarını kutsal yerde çıkarmamız gerekir, bizler camilerde nasıl ayakkabılarımızı çıkarıyorsak, burada da çıkarmalıyız şeklinde anlarsak ayeti, sanırım konuya doğru yaklaşmamış oluruz. Bahsedilen yer bir ibadet yeri değil, tam tersine ya çöl ya da dağın başı. Öyle olsaydı o bölgedeki tüm insanlar, ayakkabı giyemez, yalınayak dolaşmaları gerekirdi ve Allah bu bölgede ayakkabı giyilmez emrini vermesi gerekirdir ki, bu bölgenin hala neresini kapsadığı konusunda bile tam bir anlaşma yoktur. Burada anlatılmak istenen, BU BÖLGE DOĞRU VE ALLAH A SADIK İNSANLARIN YERİDİR, SENDE YANLIŞLARINDAN SIYRIL, KURTUL, TEMİZLEN DİYOR.

Bir insanın eli ve ayağı çok önemlidir. Ayaklarımızla menzile ulaşacağımız yere ulaşır, ellerimizle yapmak istediğimizi yaparız. Onun için Yasin 65. ayet bizlerin dikkatini çekiyor ve Eller bize konuşur, ayaklarda kazandıklarına şahitlik yapar diyor. BURADA AYAKKABI, HAK İLE BATIL ARASINDA BİR ENGEL ÖNCE ONDAN KURTUL DEMİŞ OLUYOR ALLAH. Hatırlarsınız, Nalh suresi 98. ayetinde, Allah bizlerin Kuran ı okumaya başlamadan önce, kovulmuş şeytanın şerrinden, onun öğretisi batıl bilgilerden kendimizi arındırdıktan sonra, Kuran ı okumaya başlamamızı, yalnız Allah a sığınmamızı istiyordu. Böyle yapmadan eğer Kuran ı okumaya başlarsak, asla anlayamayacağımız uyarısında bulunuyor. Allah da Elçilik görevi vereceği Hz. Musa ya, SEN ÖNCE AYAKKABILARINI ÇIKAR YANİ TÜM YANLIŞLARDAN, BATIL VE HURAFEDEN, KÖTÜLÜKLERDEN SIYRIL VE ÖYLE HUZURUMA DUR DİYOR. AYETİN SONUNDA, BEN SENİ RESUL OLRAK SEÇTİM DİYOR.

Taha suresi 141516. ayetlerini de okuduğunuzda, elçisini dikkatle uyardığını, ikaz ettiğini görüsünüz. Neml suresi 27 ve 28. ayetlerde de, Allah ın bağışlayıcılığına, arındırıcılığına örnekler veriyor ve Hz. Musa nın elini koynuna koyup çıkardığında, lekesiz, tertemiz, arınmış bir şekilde kulunu nasıl bağışlayacağı örneği veriliyor.

Allah peygamberimizi Müddesir suresinde uyararak, Rabbinin büyüklüğünü an, ELBİSELERİNİ TEMİZLE sözünden, gidip yıkan anlamından daha çok mecazi anlamla, yanlış inançlardan kendini kurtar, temizlen, manen arın, öz benliğini temiz tut diye uyarmıştır. Dikkat ettiyseniz, Taha suresinde de başka bir benzetme ile Allah elçisini kirlerden arınmasını, yanlış inançları terk etmesini, ayaklarındakini çıkar diyerek uyarmıştı. ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH ELÇİLERİNİN TÜM YANLIŞLARDAN, BATIL VE HURAFEDEN UZAKLAŞMASINI, TERK ETMESİNİ İSTEMEKTEDİR. Bizde bir söz vardır yoldan sapmış kişilere ayaklarına, topuklarına kadar batağa, kötülüğe batmış, onun işi artık çok zor derler. Allah ayetinde bizlerin nasıl dua edeceğimize örnek verirken, AYAKLARIMIZI YERE SAĞLAM BASTIR, SABİT KIL diye dua örnekleri verir. Tüm bu örneklerden de anlıyoruz ki, ayakkabılarını çıkar sözüyle Allah, HUZURUMA GELİRKEN TÜM YANLIŞLADAN, HATALARDAN SIYRILIP, ARINARAK KARŞIMA GEL DİYOR.

Gerçek doğruyu Allah bilir ama bizlere düşen, Kuran bütünlüğünde Allah ın kıssaları üzerinde dikkatle düşünerek, kıssadan hissemizi almak olmalıdır.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
http://www.hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/

----------

